# Sheath for a Vietnam War Vintage Survival Knife



## Chief31794 (Jan 8, 2015)

Bronco611 picked up the wallet from the give away and needed a sheath for this survival knife. 

Chief


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice work Chief.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 9, 2015)

nice


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 9, 2015)

Razor Blade said:


> Nice work Chief.


Thanks


Wycliff said:


> nice


Thank you

Chief


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks great Chief! I like the deer on it. Do you hand sew you items, or machine sew?


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 9, 2015)

longbowdave1 said:


> Looks great Chief! I like the deer on it. Do you hand sew you items, or machine sew?



Short answer is both. This sheath is sewn around the sheath on a machine. The saftey strap was attached with hand stitching and the belt loop fold over is hand stitched back to itself.  Short runs I'll hand stitch long runs I used to hand stitch and still will if the customer is willing to pay for it but mostly machine stitch.  For example a lined guitar strap takes me about 5-6 hours to hand stitch the entire circumference, takes about 15 - 20 minutes to stitch on the machine. Plus my arthritis doesn't act up nearly as bad with the machine.

Chief


----------



## lightningstrike13 (Jan 9, 2015)

Mighty fine work!!!


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 10, 2015)

This knife was the first one issued to my father on his first tour in Nam. He completed 3 tours and was issued a new knife for each tour. My two brothers now have the other two knives. This one was given to me 18 years ago by my father 1 year before he passed away. I am going to pass it to my son in April on his 16th birthday and tell him all of the story that goes with this knife the same as it was passed to me. Thank you chief for the fine work and I know he is going to be proud to own it. Mike.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 10, 2015)

Super job and definitely an heirloom piece!


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 10, 2015)

lightningstrike13 said:


> Mighty fine work!!!


Thanks.


bronco611 said:


> This knife was the first one issued to my father on his first tour in Nam. He completed 3 tours and was issued a new knife for each tour. My two brothers now have the other two knives. This one was given to me 18 years ago by my father 1 year before he passed away. I am going to pass it to my son in April on his 16th birthday and tell him all of the story that goes with this knife the same as it was passed to me. Thank you chief for the fine work and I know he is going to be proud to own it. Mike.


Hope your son likes the sheath, I know he'll love the knife.


wvdawg said:


> Super job and definitely an heirloom piece!


Thanks, always a pleasure to make a sheath for a knife with a story. Great meeting Bronco611 as well.

Chief


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 10, 2015)

Great story.  Great knife.  Great sheath.


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 10, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Great story.  Great knife.  Great sheath.



Thank you sir,

Chief


----------



## RNC (Jan 11, 2015)

Great work !

Great thread too. I'm sure his son is gonna treasure this gift


----------



## bbs383ci (Jan 12, 2015)

very nice!!


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 12, 2015)

RNC said:


> Great work !
> 
> Great thread too. I'm sure his son is gonna treasure this gift


Thanks,


bbs383ci said:


> very nice!!


Thanks,

Chief


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

Beautiful leather work!




bronco611 said:


> This knife was the first one issued to my father on his first tour in Nam. He completed 3 tours and was issued a new knife for each tour. My two brothers now have the other two knives. This one was given to me 18 years ago by my father 1 year before he passed away. I am going to pass it to my son in April on his 16th birthday and tell him all of the story that goes with this knife the same as it was passed to me. Thank you chief for the fine work and I know he is going to be proud to own it. Mike.


Great story...... thanks for sharing, he's a lucky kid!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Chief31794 said:


> Short answer is both. This sheath is sewn around the sheath on a machine. The saftey strap was attached with hand stitching and the belt loop fold over is hand stitched back to itself.  Short runs I'll hand stitch long runs I used to hand stitch and still will if the customer is willing to pay for it but mostly machine stitch.  For example a lined guitar strap takes me about 5-6 hours to hand stitch the entire circumference, takes about 15 - 20 minutes to stitch on the machine. Plus my arthritis doesn't act up nearly as bad with the machine.
> 
> Chief



Thanks for the info Chief, it sure looks great! Great story on the story about the knife too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2015)

bronco611 said:


> This knife was the first one issued to my father on his first tour in Nam. He completed 3 tours and was issued a new knife for each tour. My two brothers now have the other two knives. This one was given to me 18 years ago by my father 1 year before he passed away. I am going to pass it to my son in April on his 16th birthday and tell him all of the story that goes with this knife the same as it was passed to me. Thank you chief for the fine work and I know he is going to be proud to own it. Mike.



Awesome! 
Beautiful sheath!


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 14, 2015)

longbowdave1 said:


> Thanks for the info Chief, it sure looks great! Great story on the story about the knife too!


No Problem,


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awesome!
> Beautiful sheath!


Thank you,

Chief


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 20, 2015)

Awesome work! What type sewing machine do you use?


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 20, 2015)

shakey gizzard said:


> Awesome work! What type sewing machine do you use?



Thank you, I have two, I use a Cowboy 3200 (Juki 441 clone) for the heavy work and did this sheath on it. I have a consew 227 that I sew wallet liners and anything up to about 3/16" thick.  The Cowboy will do anything up to 5/8" thick.  Anything thicker than that (happened about 2 times in 45 years, I hand sew them)

Chief


----------



## snarlinbear (Jan 31, 2015)

Awesome beautiful craftsmanship... I aspire to get 1/4 as good.  Master craftsman are such an inspiration to the interested followers of a craft by the expertise of their handiwork.


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 31, 2015)

snarlinbear said:


> Awesome beautiful craftsmanship... I aspire to get 1/4 as good.  Master craftsman are such an inspiration to the interested followers of a craft by the expertise of their handiwork.



Thanks Snarlin Bear, 

Thats very nice of you to say.  

Thanks,

Chief


----------



## Smokey (Feb 1, 2015)

Awesome as always!


----------



## Chief31794 (Feb 1, 2015)

Smokey said:


> Awesome as always!



Thanks Smokey,

Chief


----------

